# Level Rumps



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We have a young buck from very nice bloodlines. He is five months old and looks correct all over except his rump. I am so picky about rumps! I hate steep rumps! Anyways, is there a chance it could level out still and this is just a bad time in his growth? His dam has a nice level rump but I only saw his sire for a short minute and didn't notice his too much. . . . it seemed level but I didn't look close enough. What do u think? I sure hope it does. . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you mean to pst a picture? it didnt show up if so


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A picture would help...I bet as he grows he'll grow out of it, but you'd have to look at the parents to to determine if it's a passed down trait.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

No I didn't mean to post a pic - just a question. If any have had young animals before w/ steep rumps and they leveled out w/ age.

Here's a pic anyways. This was taken a couple months ago - it looked nicer then. His rump is really long which I like.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

from my limited experience just watching Angie grow they tend to go through an awkward stage or two. I would wait till he is full grown before passing judgement on him. Also, just because he isnt perfect in that area doesnt mean he cant throw very level kids.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Steep rumps on kids usually decrease, at least to a point, and then sometimes level a 
*bit* when they kid (well does anyway), plus the awkward stages kids go through often makes the rump steeper. One of my does is going through such a stage, and her rump looks absolutely awful


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think he's that steep. You actually want some sort of an angle to your rumps, level rumped(also known as 'cow rumped) does have a harder time kidding.

If you take a look at my appraisal scores on my site, I have rump scores listed: http://www.sandylanedairygoats.com/2008appraisals.htm

I was surprised that does that I thought had awful rumps ended up getting E's, and does that I thought had nice rumps got +'s. Vicki and Violet are fighting me in that picture but their rumps aren't quite that steep but they are steep and they've always been like that, and Gabby got a + on her rump because her rump length is not proportional to her body length. Other than Vicki and Violet, most of my kids have grown out of the steeper rumps.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

For my goats I like a pretty flat rump when set up and punched down. But while standing naturally I like to see angle there. I am a stickler with rumps. But I have noticed that they do tend to grow out of it..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, that's good to know. I sure do hope he levels out as he matures. I am very picky about rumps and it's more of a problem that we've seen with the Nigerians - I don't want to add to the problem. . . . We have a couple does with not-so-perfect rumps and I want to correct that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I can, I'll post a pic of Chief....I got him at 10 weeks old and he looked ok but had that "odd" look to him...now at 17 months old he looks to have outgrown the awkwardness and has leveled off nicely...nice sharp withers and a not flat but nice angle to his rump...though to get a "show off pic" of him is impossible as he always has to be in my face!

Well...heres the pic as promised...you can see his rump has evened out...and the odd looking bald spots he has are from him rubbing the fence.
I just happened to catch him busy eating.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Bucks are often steeper in the rump than does so I wouldn't discredit him unless he had other flaws. If he sets-up well he'd stay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If both sire and dam have good rumps......odds should be ...........more in your favor.........


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Well, he ended up going just because he was IMPOSSIBLE to keep contained. We tried EVERYTHING and he was becoming more of a hassle than anything else. He did breed two does before leaving, Iris and Sarai. Iris has an awesome rump and Sarai, well it could be a little better but it's not terrible.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a doe who has an extremely steep rump. She has great milk lines and is a great milker herself, but I'm just afraid she'll have problems kidding because of it. ~ :horse: Talitha


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have heard that "myth" that steep rumps affect kidding. It worried me a lot at first but I did hear from a good source that this is not true. . . . It is something you will want to breed to improve in her offspring as it affects how the udder is attached. We have one doe that has a rump that could be improved (I've seen worse but hers is not a nice level rump) - anyways, she's a super kidder, very easy deliveries.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Since we're on the subject of conformation . . . :shrug: what are tight shoulders exactly? :? I think I know what it means but not quite sure . . . thanks Talitha :horse:[attachment=0:xnaje6j0]AP18039_summerwallcoo_com.jpg[/attachment:xnaje6j0]


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I have never had to explain it by typing. If you run your hand down a goat's neck and over the back, the withers will be smooth, "sharp" feeling, and set tightly together. A goat with loose shoulders "roll" or kind of wiggle when they walk. U can see the shoulder blades are loose looking. This probably makes no sense at all, it's hard to type it out!  Maybe someone else will be able to explain it better. . . . . or has some pics of a goat w/ bad shoulders and one w/ good shoulders.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

EOkay, here's my doe, DAISY MAE. According to what I have observed and read, she seems to have tight shoulders from this pix. am I right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> I have a doe who has an extremely steep rump. She has great milk lines and is a great milker herself, but I'm just afraid she'll have problems kidding because of it. ~ :horse: Talitha


My best kidder had the steepest rump I had ever seen. I sold her but that wasnt the reason I sold her -- she went as a buddy with another goat.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is very pretty! Yes, it does look like she has nice shoulders, her withers look sharp too, which is wonderful.


----------

